# Claiming VAT Back on Flight Purchases



## codex (20 Jul 2006)

Hello

I am a sole trader, and fly frequently depending where the work takes me.
Can I claim VAT on my flights I purchase and if so what Rate?

Thanks


----------



## howareya (21 Jul 2006)

You will need a vet invoice or receipt from whom ever you fly with. You Can't just impose a rate on what you paid as that amount you pay includes money for tax and ins etc.


----------



## bazermc (21 Jul 2006)

As flights are exempt from VAT i.e no VAT was actually charged to you then you are not in a position to claim back the VAT
as per howareya you cannot impose a VAT charge you must actually have been charged VAT and have an invoice supporting same


----------



## codex (21 Jul 2006)

Bazermc

Thanks for your help. Yep there are no Vat details or charges on the flights, just taxes... no worries


----------

